# Anyone have experience with Zofran or the generic Ondansetron?



## diplady (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband is trying a new med. It was given to him in the ER when he went in with severe pain and nausea the other day. This was prescribed when he left. His gastric doctor never mentioned it and I don't see it on the list of IBS meds. When I do an internet search it does come up as being helpful for IBS. He seems to be having some luck with it. He is supposed to take it as needed, but I was thinking maybe he should take it at regular intervals to avoid pain. When he has pain he is taking 2 - 4mg pills. One pill doesn't seem to help. I thought maybe if the med stayed more even in his system he may have better luck. We are seeing his general practitioner early next week, and are trying to determine what to say to the gastric doc.Thanks for any help!


----------



## Forest Maiden (Aug 31, 2010)

Zofran is an anti-emetic generally used to treat nausea. I've taken it as needed for nausea and it's seemed to help, but I've never had it help with any other IBS symptoms. In the hospital we give it to patients for nausea, that's about all it's used for as far as I've come across it. It is good for nausea though!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

It is currently being trialled in the UK for use in the treatment of IBS and i am on that trial currently.I have only been given one set of drugs so far and they didnt help so i am assuming they were the placebo.A person i spoke to had just finished the trial and he said that the ondansetron worked brilliantly for him and he is now being prescribed them.


----------

